# Optimum online problems



## richmennella (Feb 12, 2008)

is anyone else in the new jersey area getting veyr weak connection between 3-11? after 11 and b4 3 its fine


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No, but this is a very common complaint, and it's almost always the ISP. During a good period, then again during the problem times, try running this.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## richmennella (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequalit...b724b8/2349345

this is right now , its not as bad as usualy but its still unplayable ill post another when the connection is good


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the the link from the top of the page, it takes me to the wrong place.


----------

